# Paging Nikos, about my photos



## Valerie (Jun 9, 2003)

Nikos, when I updated my profile, and added my photos address, it does not seem to have an automatic underline so that people who want to view can go into it automatically. Is there something I have done wrong.  Thank you in advance.


----------



## Allandra (Jun 9, 2003)

try adding the // after the http:
http://uk.photos.yahoo.com/valeriesmith15uk


----------



## Valerie (Jun 10, 2003)

Allandra, thank you so much. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








arty:


----------



## Allandra (Jun 10, 2003)

You're welcome.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 10, 2003)

Allandra! Are you after my job? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bad girl!!!

Nikos


----------



## Allandra (Jun 10, 2003)

[ QUOTE ]
Allandra! Are you after my job? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Bad girl!!!

Nikos 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/ QUOTE ]
Nikos,






  Naw.  I could never replace you.


----------



## dimopoulos (Jun 10, 2003)

Awwwww You are sooo sweet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Nikos


----------

